
Snapchat acquires Vurb for $110 million - ilyaeck
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/15/snapchat-reportedly-acquiring-mobile-discovery-app-vurb-for-110-million/
======
thebladerunner
For a company whose product never took off, the valuation is puzzling. Sure,
they had some big name investors, but is this how the supposedly meritocratic
tech sector makes decisions: based on clout and connections? Same old school
thinking in disguise?

~~~
rexrex
They know that traction doesn't matter to them since they have almost a
billion people using Snapchat. They want the team, the current software, and
implement it just to stay ahead of the competition (whatsapp, etc). Vurb was
in the right place at the right time and in this case traction doesn't matter.

